

Ask HN: Where to find businesses that want funding - mcollinsblog

I've had a bit of success and would like to get into the funding game.<p>Funnily enough, I'm asking a question I thought I'd never have to ask: where do I find businesses who want funding?<p>I have a decent amount of capital to invest, mainly looking for companies who want anywhere from $10k-$50k, could potentially do more if it was the right fit.<p>I'd really like to work with a large number of options. I'm pretty picky and think I'll know a good match when I see one. The difficulty is finding enough potentials to sort through.<p>Been looking through kickstarter and other crowdfunding sites, mainly looking for businesses that aren't getting funded by have potential.<p>Problem is, these sites are chock-full of music and art projects, projects I respect but have no interest in funding.<p>With all the people needing funding in this world, it seems like it should be easy to get 1000+ potential businesses relatively quickly.<p>Is there any way to do this in a convenient manner?<p>Thanks!
======
benologist
<http://www.fundersclub.com/> sounds pretty interesting.

Edit: fixed the link

------
xervmon
You should try angel.co, kickstarter and so on.

thanks sudhi

